# Ford shifting all U.S. small-car production to Mexico



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And the loss of good jobs and manufacturing continues.

Ford shifting all U.S. small-car production to Mexico


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Time to boycott Ford , Hell , I am a die heart ford man , time to go to Dodge .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Time to boycott Ford , Hell , I am a die heart ford man , time to go to Dodge .


Fix Or Repair Daily....Found On Road Dead.....


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Time to boycott Ford , Hell , I am a die heart ford man , time to go to Dodge .


"Fiat Chrysler Automobiles said earlier this year it will end production of all cars in the U.S. by the end of this year as it discontinues production of the Dodge Dart in Belvidere, Ill., and the Chrysler 200 in Sterling Heights, Mich."

"In recent years, automakers that include General Motors, Honda, Hyundai, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota and Volkswagen have announced plans to either expand existing plants or build new ones in Mexico. Fiat Chrysler Automobiles also has said it is considering an expansion of its production there."


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

First on race day , front of rick h. drivers .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Like anything else, I do not have brand loyalty. If a product is good, it is good.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Like anything else, I do not have brand loyalty. If a product is good, it is good.


Same. Also, I do not blame Ford for this. They are a business that's it. Our business and tax policies here in the US are driving companies away. I don't blame anyone for moving to Mexico, and I'm jealous that I can't go there myself at this point in my life


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGG said:


> Same. Also, I do not blame Ford for this. They are a business that's it. Our business and tax policies here in the US are driving companies away. I don't blame anyone for moving to Mexico, and I'm jealous that I can't go there myself at this point in my life


I agree with not entirely blaming the corporation, but we are being destroyed as a nation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had many issues with Ford, GM and Chrystler over the years. They are all corporations out to make money consumer or country be damned.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I have had many issues with Ford, GM and Cheystler over the years. They are all corporations out to make money consumer or country be damned.


A good part of the reason that my every day driver is a Toyota. With care I will get another 150,000-200,000 miles out of it pre-SHTF.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hard to beat a Toyota/Lexus.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am currently vw. I had owned a Toyota. I personally have had less problems with foreign cars than domestic ones. Any American car I have owned has need some sort of major repairs where the foreign ones were basic up keep. That would be new or used.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like Honda will be the only US manufacture at this rate. Sure can't beat a Civic for the money.

Go unions, drive some more business out. The cost of union contracts will drive all manufacturing jobs out eventually.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Unions are part of the problem but they aren't the only ones to blame here. Taxation, EPA policies, along with NAFTA just make it more profitable to shift production elsewhere.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SGG said:


> "Fiat Chrysler Automobiles said earlier this year it will end production of all cars in the U.S. by the end of this year as it discontinues production of the Dodge Dart in Belvidere, Ill., and the Chrysler 200 in Sterling Heights, Mich."
> 
> "In recent years, automakers that include General Motors, Honda, Hyundai, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota and Volkswagen have announced plans to either expand existing plants or build new ones in Mexico. Fiat Chrysler Automobiles also has said it is considering an expansion of its production there."


Aren't they closing the Dart/200 lines to use that infrastructure to produce more Durangos? Thats the rumor I heard anyways.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

End game, the elites want the U.S. and North America as a whole to be their play ground void of repugnant masses and free for them to frolic anywhere and do as they please. China and other identified places will be the hubs of manufacturing.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Aren't they closing the Dart/200 lines to use that infrastructure to produce more Durangos? Thats the rumor I heard anyways.


The Durango is slated to get 6.4 liter hemi, the same one in my Grand Cherokee SRT, for 2018 model year. Lots of people excited about that


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Considering the differences between Hillary's and Trump's policies towards Mexico Ford's announcement to move more production to Mexico strongly shows that Ford believes that Clinton will win the election.

So as of today both Vegas bookmakers and Ford believe that Clinton will probably win the election. Stop talking about Hillary and get out there and actually support Trump with your wallet and your actions.

Talk is cheap; actions count.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I bought 2007 GM pickups, even though the 2008's were already out.
Besides the $4,000 end-of-year rebate, '07 was the last year for American made full size GM pickups. Production is now Mexico.
Even at that, my GMC Sierra 1500 vin starts with a "2", which indicates Canada.
Wife's Chevy Silverado is American, though.

Old Ford hot rodders will tell you when it comes to Windsor small block motors (302, 351), if you see Hencho En Mexico on the block or heads those are what you want. The Mexican cast iron has a higher nickel content.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 24410


Preventative Maintenance and luck is the key to vehicle longevity. Son2's Chevrolet Suburban (formerly mine) rolled over 300,000 miles and is going strong as his everyday driver. Regular Fluid Changes, Tires, Tune-Ups, Hoses, Washing etc and with a little luck you're on your way to half a million miles.

My Ford F150, same thing regular fluid changes, tires, tune-up, all the Preventative Maintenance and the engine blows up at 93,000 miles. Out of warranty but after providing Ford with all the maintenance paperwork they split the cost of a new motor/install with me. But still, only 93k and it blows up on the highway? Luck or lack there of I suppose...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I have had many issues with Ford, GM and Cheystler over the years. They are all corporations out to make money consumer or country be damned.


Exactly the reason I am still driving a 1989 Chevy Truck and dumping money into it to bring it back up to like new condition. Its got 300K on it and runs like a champ, just got a few bumps and bruises over the years and sun damage to the interior. I have had a 1995 Ford Thunderbird (junked it 8 years later) and a 2007 Pontiac G-6 (gave it to a neighbor who was desperate for wheels) and they both sucked beyond words I can use here on the forum unless I wanna be banned! If I buy another vehicle...its probably gonna be as old as my truck or older! Very little made in America these days is any better than the garbage being cranked out by China in my opinion. I am not about to pay what they are asking for a vehicle these days when they are made disposable like my TV or Microwave or coffee pot.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Remember speed kills! Buy a ford 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

With any luck the illegal aliens will go back to Mexico for jobs! Had a 99 Nissan Altima that lasted 358,000. Got it used and it was still running when I sold it to Pull a part for $180.


----------



## MichaelS. (Sep 4, 2016)

This still won't get me to ever buy a POS garbage "Bow Tie" brand vehicle.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

MichaelS cheat your self

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Bought my last new vehicle in 1987. Never again.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Bought what I hope is my last new car last month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

